# Realistic Cigar Components Source



## plano_harry (Sep 4, 2013)

I wanted to start making realistic cigars with a beefy section like a Cambridge that would feel more comfortable than a Jr.  I also wanted Rho or Ti Gold for appearance, but didn't want to throw away half of that expensive Cambridge to get the components I needed so I started looking around - could not find components anywhere.  I went to Timberbits and took a look at the blingless Harvest which I thought was a step in the right direction.  I contacted David and asked if he would sell me section/coupler and cap thread only.  He said sure and within a couple of days, he had them posted on his site.  Saved me 4 or 5 bucks per pen to get exactly what i wanted including tubes.  

[Begin Cheer here:]  I ordered Friday night at 10pm and was prepared to wait a week or two for the parts so I started turning my blanks in anticipation.  The parts arrived this morning!:laugh:  Thanks David!

Harry


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 4, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> I ordered Friday night at 10pm and was prepared to wait a week or two for the parts so I started turning my blanks in anticipation. The parts arrived this morning!:laugh: Thanks David!
> 
> Harry


 
Well then I guess we should be expecting some realistic cigars by this evening then?.......Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------

